# Jason Bourne: ISTP or ISTJ?



## Gonmaniac (Nov 23, 2017)

From previous forums the answer has never been quite clear as to what functions Jason Bourne in all of the films uses. There have even been speculation of him being INTJ. Throughout the series he is constantly one step ahead of his enemies whilst being able to improvise under stress. There are signs of Se and Si along with Te from what I can tell. Whenever he is alone he seems to go into the introspective state in which the audience is shown flashbacks of his life before the amnesia. 

On the other hand, during intense sequences he displays total Se with Ti to analyze everything going on around him. When it comes to tracking down certain people, he seems to follow the same routine of approach to which usually ends in failure as the ttargets almost always get killed by him or another operative.

What do you guys think? What functions do you see displayed often and during what specific scenes do those functions stand out?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I think he's difficult to accurately type due to his amnesia, but completely disregarding cognitive functions, I'd probably lean more towards ISTJ.

I do believe he's an introvert, I think he's a Sensor as well due to his combat capabilities and his ability to utilise practically anything as a weapon - he definitely does not suffer from having Sensing as an 'inferior' aspect of his personality.

He's clearly a Thinker - he makes logical decisions, practically all of the time - and he pieces information together in a logical fashion as well - and I believe he's a J type due to the speed at which he makes these decisions, he acts pretty quickly - sometimes _immediately_ - he doesn't really seem to be constantly open to new information, there's not much indecisive about him.

That's just my initial impressions, and I'm going from memory here - I read _The Bourne Identity_ before the movie came out.. I've seen all of the movies and feel like the he's consistently ISTJ via dichotomy - of course, he clearly displays "Se" and "Ti" so there'd be a case for ISTP but on the whole, we see _both_ "Ti" and "Te", as well as "Si" and "Se" from him - typing via dichotomy just makes more sense, imo, and I'd place him as a J.

I might have to re-watch all the films and chime in again - I haven't got time to re-read the books, though I'd love to.
Totally open to being wrong. 
I can't remember it all very well.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I didn't see the movies, so I can't say. But I do think there are many STJ action heroes who get mistpyed as STPs because they are put in ridiculous situations where they have to adapt on the fly and do whatever they need to stay alive. 

You ultimately have to look at their motivation: Are they duty bound but able to handle high octane situations because Si is really good at what it knows or are they simply natural survivalists who find themselves _''at the wrong place, at the wrong time''_ (STP).

Jason Statham's character in The Transporter is an excellent example of this. He comes off as total ISTP on the surface, what with his poised demeanor and natural abilities in combat and driving, but he's all about ''The job'' and wants to live up to his high standards. All in all, suggesting ISTJ. Plus he's been a special agent for years so it's not like he picked up his abilities on the spot like an STP could.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Stevester said:


> I didn't see the movies, so I can't say. But I do think there are many STJ action heroes who get mistpyed as STPs because they are put in ridiculous situations where they have to adapt on the fly and do whatever they need to stay alive.
> 
> You ultimately have to look at their motivation: Are they duty bound but able to handle high octane situations because Si is really good at what it knows or are they simply natural survivalists who find themselves _''at the wrong place, at the wrong time''_ (STP).
> 
> Jason Statham's character in The Transporter is an excellent example of this. He comes off as total ISTP on the surface, what with his poised demeanor and natural abilities in combat and driving, but he's all about ''The job'' and wants to live up to his high standards. All in all, suggesting ISTJ. Plus he's been a special agent for years so it's not like he picked up his abilities on the spot like an STP could.


I have no doubt myself that Frank Martin (Statham's Transporter character) is an ISTJ.

An earlier post I made in the "Badass ISTJs" thread:



jcal said:


> Frank Martin... _The Transporter_ series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I've seen any of the Bourne movies, but I don't think I've ever seen him do anything that disqualifies him as an ISTJ, and his motivations and how he plans and executes his "operations" were always very relatable for me. ISTJs can and will do just about anything when motivated, and filling in the missing pieces of his past would be a huge motivator to an ISTJ.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Stevester said:


> I didn't see the movies, so I can't say. But I do think there are many STJ action heroes who get mistpyed as STPs because they are put in ridiculous situations where they have to adapt on the fly and do whatever they need to stay alive.


That actually happens to xxxJ types in general. If a character has to adapt to situations they are automatically typed as xxxP, even if adapting to the situation was the only thing the character could have done. Likewise, the moment a character is shown planning/scheming, they are obviously an xxxJ (usually INTJ).


----------



## Gonmaniac (Nov 23, 2017)

Reila said:


> Stevester said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see the movies, so I can't say. But I do think there are many STJ action heroes who get mistpyed as STPs because they are put in ridiculous situations where they have to adapt on the fly and do whatever they need to stay alive.
> ...


So would you type Bourne as ISTJ?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Stevester said:


> I didn't see the movies


 What? *look of shock* You should definitely watch them!


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ENIGMA15 said:


> What? *look of shock* You should definitely watch them!


Oh not this again!

It's like when I casually tell people I haven't seen The Matrix or The Lord of The Rings movies. Next thing I know I'm in the pouring rain outside their house forced to hail a cab.


----------



## gte (Mar 4, 2017)

Stevester said:


> Oh not this again!
> 
> It's like when I casually tell people I haven't seen The Matrix or The Lord of The Rings movies. Next thing I know I'm in the pouring rain outside their house forced to hail a cab.


That's because of the Matrix. The rest you can do without, but the Matrix must be a requirement for remaining a member of society.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Gonmaniac said:


> So would you type Bourne as ISTJ?


I am actually not familiar with the character.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Stevester said:


> Oh not this again!
> 
> It's like when I casually tell people I haven't seen The Matrix or The Lord of The Rings movies. Next thing I know I'm in the pouring rain outside their house forced to hail a cab.


*smirks* The Matrix is good. I have no clue about The Lord of The Rings. I think I caught snippets of the series visiting my sister. But, the Bourne series....*quirks brow* You should be ashamed! lol


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Clear ISTP. The Matt Damon version I know of anyway


----------



## Gonmaniac (Nov 23, 2017)

Good progress so far...


----------



## Gonmaniac (Nov 23, 2017)

Temizzle said:


> Clear ISTP. The Matt Damon version I know of anyway


Explain specific points during the movies where he uses each function within the ISTP stack.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Gonmaniac said:


> Explain specific points during the movies where he uses each function within the ISTP stack.


First write me a 5 page paper, both sides single spaced on the current development of AI and it's transition into crypto


----------



## Gonmaniac (Nov 23, 2017)

Temizzle said:


> Gonmaniac said:
> 
> 
> > Explain specific points during the movies where he uses each function within the ISTP stack.
> ...


Your opinion isn't valid until you give me clear examples with an explanation behind each one as to how it correlates to an ISTP's stack. This is my thread therefore you give me my answer or move on.


----------

